# Nauticapedia Article - The End of an Arctic Ocean Drilling Season



## Nauticapedia

Colleagues:

Captain Alec Provan shares more of his Arctic experiences with a description of the "end of the drilling season". Drill ships, drill sites, equipment and crews have to be demobilized until the following Spring when the drilling operations start again. The prospect of increased petroleum exploration in the Arctic Ocean will see increased future activity of this kind.

See the images at http://nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/End_Season.php


----------



## ben27

good day navticapedia.m.today,05:50.re:the end of an artic ocean drilling season.thank you for a most interesting link,the weather seems to dictate the work cycle.so how long can you drill for.have a nice day(and a warm one)regards ben27


----------

